# Protektorenhemd: Troy Lee Designs UPS7850-HW



## TrailBuildeR (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo Freunde der Sonne ;-)

Ich habe mir das Troy Lee Designs UPS7850-HW Protektorenhemd zur Ansicht bestellt.

(Da häufig ein falsches Foto davon im Netz kursiert (selbst auf der TLD Homepage) habe ich das richtige Bild dazu hier:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...renhemd-kurzarm-short-sleeve-Shirt-black.html )

Das Ding ist im Gegensatz zu meiner alten Dainese Protektorenjacke super leicht und es passt sich perfekt an.
Leider können mich die relativ dünn wirkenden ShockDoctor einlagen aber nicht so richtig überzeugen. Ein neues Dainese Manis Protektorenhemd http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Performance-Protektorenhemd-Armour-black.html sieht vertrauenserweckender aus ;-)

Das TLD soll ja auch eigentl. speziell für warmes Wetter geeignet sein. Dafür steht dieses -HW... Ich befürchte das geht aber nur auf Kosten der Sicherheit. Ich denke aber auch es kommt drauf an wo man auf die Fresse fliegt. Auf einem steinigen DH ist der Dainese bestimmt besser... Auf einem glatten Slopestyle tut der TLD aber bestimmt auch seinen Dienst.

Leider finde ich keinen brauchbaren Test oder zumindest eine Beschreibung ob es auch für DH oder z.B. 5m Drops geeignet ist im Netz (ich weiß, manche droppen sowas ohne Protektoren aber ich will schon maximale Sicherheit - aber auch gute Belüftung...).

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem guten Stück, oder einen brauchbaren Test, oder eine Produktbeschreibung? Was haltet ihr davon?

Ich bin für alle Antworten dankbar!

ride on


----------



## supermanlovers (16. Mai 2014)

Ich suche gerade ein genau solches Shirt. Zum Troy Lee kann ich dir nichts sagen aber schau dir dieses von Race Face mal an.

http://www.raceface.com/protection/core/flank-core/

Hier noch ein Test.
http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Body-Armor,54/Race-Face/Flank-Core-Guard,12384

Macht mir einen guten Eindruck. Vielleicht bestelle ich mal beide Shirts.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailBuildeR (16. Mai 2014)

Verdammt, jetzt hast du mir die Qual der Wahl nicht gerade einfacher gemacht ;-)

Diese D3O Protektoren sind der Hammer! Ich habe die RF. Ambush Knieschoner...
Leider sind es mir aber bei dem RF. zu wenig Protektoren an wichtigen Stellen. Wenn du dir das TLD. genau anschaust siehst du, dass dort echt überall irgendwelche Polster sind - Das find ich an dem TLD ja auch so geil. Beim RF. ist der Rücken- und Brustprotektor mir auch zu klein und sonst hat der ja nichts..
Wenn der die Protektoren so verteilt hätte wie der TLD. würd ich den nehmen, aber so doch lieber den TLD.

Danke trotzdem ;-)


----------



## supermanlovers (16. Mai 2014)

Bei dem Video sieht man das TLD Shirt recht gut












und hier noch ein Review von mtbr
http://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-prot...ps-bp-7605-shorts-review-4-2-13-a-847294.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVUc1FT-jqo


macht eigentlich einen guten Eindruck.
Für mich ist halt ein guter Schulter- und Rückenschutz das wichtigste. Da fällt das Shirt von Race Face wohl durch.


----------



## HasselB (17. Mai 2014)

Geht ins Fitnessstudio und baut Muskelmasse auf...die schützt euch auch ...

also ich bin oft im Tanktop unterwegs nur knie pads und ellebogen pads, mein nackenschutz, helm, brille und handschuhe...wenn es mich hinhaut ok dann gibt es kratzer und schürfwunden...dafür habe ich pflaster und bandagen dabei ...

Also ich trage so ne jacke oder shirt nicht...will mich frei bewegen können auch wenn viele sagen, dass man es kann. Ich habe nicht das Gefühl. Achja und dank des Fitnessstudios und gezieltem Muskelaufbau...Brust,Rücken und Schultern habe ich im letztem Jahr zwei besuche im Krankenhaus mit jeweils zwei Spritzen in den Rücken bekommen, damit sich die Muskultur wieder entspannt ...selbst die Ärzte meinten, dass so eine Protektor nicht mehr geholfen hätte


----------



## DerandereJan (17. Mai 2014)

Naja, so richtige Pumper sind selten die hellste Kerze auf der Torte.... 

Aber vielen Dank für das Bild von dir im Tanktop... unbezahlbar...mademyDay!


----------



## Kharne (18. Mai 2014)

Die Dinger bringen nix, da kannst du auch direkt im TankTop fahren.


----------



## HasselB (18. Mai 2014)

Finde ich schade, dass du so denkst, da die meisten richtigen Pumper alle Ernährungswissenschaften studieren...

Also ich kann von mir sagen...ich bin eine ganz helle Kerze aber ich bin keine Pussy...

Hinfallen gehört dazu und dazu gehören halt auch Schmerzen, Kratzer etc

Vor guten 18 Jahren bin ich wie ein irrer nur mit Helm und meinem damaligen Hardttail die Hänge runter und haben unsere Sprünge gebaut.. Sind in Hecken gefallen den Hang hinunter und wow mal gabs nen gebrochenen arm mal ein Schlüsselbein und genau davor schützen euch diese dinger nicht!
Davor schützt ihr euch nur selbst indem ihr gut fahrt...


----------



## TrailBuildeR (19. Mai 2014)

Hi Supermanlovers,

erst mal Danke für deine Videos Reviews zu dem Protektor! Mein Google ist scheinbar defekt 

Ich habe mich jetzt folgendermaßen entschieden:
Ich nehme den TLD für Enduro und lockere Freeride Sessions... Für die "gefährlicheren" Aktionen werde ich mir sehr wahrscheinlich noch die O'Neal Hellraiser Protektorenjacke kaufen. Die ist auch schön leicht und hat so einen ähnlichen Schutz wie 3DO, SAS TEC genannt... Angeblich hat sie auch den besten Rückenschutz am Markt! Man kann auch die Ellenbogenprotektoren abnehmen...
Habe ich eben bestellt, kenne ich aber auch von nem Kumpel! Der hat eigentl. gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich werde berichten wenn du willst!



Hi Kharne,

warum meinst du die Dinger bringen nichts? Hast du eine Alternative oder bist du generell lieber ohne Schutz unterwegs?



Hi HasselB,

du hast schon Recht, Muskelmasse hilft auf jeden Fall stürze besser ausgehen zu lassen.
ABER, warum schützt du denn deine Knie und Ellenbogen?? Die anderen Knochen und Gelenke aber Oberkörper sind genau so empfindlich und wichtig! Schulter, Wirbelsäule, Rippen werden es dir genau wie die Knie danken wenn du noch einen Protektor drüber ziehst... Zusammen mit guter Muskulatur haste dann best möglichen Schutz, auf jeden Fall mehr als ohne...
Außerdem habe ich eigentlich schon in meiner Anfangsrede erwähnt das mich es nicht interessiert das andere ohne fahren, mit ist für nen Berufstätigen auf jeden fall die bessere Wahl ;-)
Ich habe allerdings Verständnis dafür das man sich ohne Schoner "freier" fühlt und sich "instinktiver" bewegen kann. Von daher soll jeder tun was er für richtig hält..

(bitte Thread nicht zur Diskussion über Sinn und Unsinn von Protektoren machen)


----------



## Kharne (19. Mai 2014)

TrailBuildeR schrieb:


> Hi Kharne,
> 
> warum meinst du die Dinger bringen nichts? Hast du eine Alternative oder bist du generell lieber ohne Schutz unterwegs?



Hab ein paar ausprobiert, da ist halt ein Hauch von SAS TEC Zeug drauf und das wars. Da fehlt einfach die Fläche und ob die dünne Schicht von dem Zeug hält was sie verspricht möchte ich auch bezweifeln. Ich bin entweder ganz oder garnicht unterwegs. FF + Panzer + Knie/Schienbein im Bikepark oder eben nur mit nem effen Helm und Handschuhen, in München gibt´s jetzt nix, wo ich mehr haben wollen würde.


----------



## bikebuster90 (19. Mai 2014)

ich habe die tld 7850 hw schon einige zeit im einsatz, hatte vorher eine o'neal madass
der grund warum ich gewechselt habe war, bei der o'neal ging mir der nierengurt gewaltig auf die nerven, als ist die protektorenjacke hochgerutscht & saß nicht mehr optimal & man schwitzt an warmen tagen arg darunter
das tld 7850 hw trägt sich wie ein trikot, schön luftig & bietet ausreichend schutz, habe mich damit auch schon in steinfeldern abgelegt & es ist nicht mehr passiert, wie mit der o'neal madass 
von daher kann ich die tld 7850 hw nur empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (20. Mai 2014)

kann das tld teil eigentlich auch nur empfehlen... trage ich beim enduro ballern oder auf den hometrails mit'm dh-bike. hab mich auch schon paar mal gelegt, letztens mal die anfahrt in einen anlieger in einem engen waldstück verkackt und hab den "Sam Hill" gemacht (Val di Sole 2008..) und bin nach innen in die Kurve gefallen, da hatte keiner sich die Mühe gemacht "aufzuräumen" und da ragte ein fetter Ast, ca 12cm Durchmesser, schräg aus dem Boden, da bin ich voll rotz mit der Brust gegen geballert, hat zwar ordentlich "geschnaggelt" und ein paar minuten lang war ich auch leicht ramdösig aber sonst nichts weiter... ohne jegliche protektion wollte ich das auf gar keinen Fall probieren 
Das KnowHow hinter dem ShockDoctor Zeug ist schon OK, die bauen Protektoren für viele "Kontakt-Sportarten"...
Es ist gut belüftet (im Verhältnis zu Protektoren im Allgemeinen) trägt sich unauffällig, ist bezahlbar und harmoniert natürlich top mit LeattBrace.

Für die ganz groben Sachen trage ich dann auch einen Hellraiser, das mutet im Vergleich wie eine Zwangsjacke mit Zusatzheizung an...


----------



## flyingcruiser (25. Mai 2014)

Ich fahre 2 Jahre damit und kann glücklicherweise keine Neuigkeiten zum Aufprallschutz beitragen - ich fahre wohl zu vorsichtig. Die reviews, die ich aber gelesen habe waren aber durchweg positiv.


----------



## HasselB (29. Mai 2014)

Berufstätig bin ich auch ;-). Ich meine du hast ja schon recht. Das Argument mit dem Ast, dem stimme ich zu! 
In meiner CC Zeit hat mich mal ne schöne dicke spitze Wurzel am Oberschenkel erwischt. Nicht schön :-D

Meine Freundin ist auch schon die ganze Zeit dran und ich bin jetzt am schwanken ob ich den TLD BP7850 oder nur den TLD CP5900 kaufen soll.

Achso und zur Frage wieso ich Ellebogen und Knie Schoner trage? Naja weil du doch mehr auf diese Stellen fällst ;-)

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Spargelsofa (30. Mai 2014)

Ich bin seit dieser Woche auch Besitzer der BP7850. Einsatz hatte ich bisher noch keinen, aber tragen lässt sie sich echt super. Was mich stutzig machte sind die Größen. Ich bin ca. 1,76cm und wiege ~78kg, dementsprechend probierte ich (logischerweise) M und L. L saß viel zu weit, M saß besser, allerdings noch immer zu locker. Die Polster ließen sich viel zu leicht verschieben/bewegen, wodurch ich letzten Endes sehr skeptisch zu S griff und siehe da, es passte. Komisch... Ach, ich persönlich finde auch, dass der Rückenprotektor zu kurz ist, aber dennoch ordentlich den Rücken schützt. Hört sich komisch an, ist aber so ^^


----------



## kopfkissen (1. Juni 2014)

ich habe auch das TLD allerdings in der Langarmvariante habs auch schon einige male "getestet". Unter anderem in Wildbad  und aufm hometrail, der zwar nicht viele steine hat, aber dafür ein paar fette wurzeln. Fazit: ich würds mir wieder kaufen, da es recht leicht und gut belüftet ist aber trotzdem ausreichend schützt.


----------



## Trailst4R (1. Juni 2014)

Spargelsofa schrieb:


> Ich bin seit dieser Woche auch Besitzer der BP7850. Einsatz hatte ich bisher noch keinen, aber tragen lässt sie sich echt super. Was mich stutzig machte sind die Größen. Ich bin ca. 1,76cm und wiege ~78kg, dementsprechend probierte ich (logischerweise) M und L. L saß viel zu weit, M saß besser, allerdings noch immer zu locker. Die Polster ließen sich viel zu leicht verschieben/bewegen, wodurch ich letzten Endes sehr skeptisch zu S griff und siehe da, es passte. Komisch... Ach, ich persönlich finde auch, dass der Rückenprotektor zu kurz ist, aber dennoch ordentlich den Rücken schützt. Hört sich komisch an, ist aber so ^^



Kann ich so bestätigen, ich trage bei ca 1,82m eigentlich immer L, da ich auch einen verhältnißmäßig langen Oberkröper habe. Aber das war deutlich zu weit und saß viel zu locker. M passt wie angegossen. Falls jemand online ohne anprobieren bestellen sollte würde ich immer eine Größe kleiner bestellen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (9. Juli 2014)

Kann man bei den beiden TLD Shirts den Ruckenprotektor rausnehmen?

Da ich neuerdings gezwungen bin mit Rucksack zu fahren habe ich mir einen Evoc FR gekauft. 2 Protektoren ist dann etwas unnötig.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## flyingcruiser (9. Juli 2014)

Wenn es niemand weiß, schau ich heute abend mal.
Edit:
Die mit X markierten Elemente kann man entfernen.


----------



## kopfkissen (10. Juli 2014)

ich fahrs auch mit dem evoc freeride trail und finde nicht, dass die protektoren stören würden.


----------



## supermanlovers (10. Juli 2014)

@flyingcruiser @kopfkissen ok danke, ich bestelle sie mir mal und probiere es aus.


----------



## .floe. (26. Juli 2014)

Wie würdet ihr bei der BP7850 den Rückenschutz bewerten? Können diese Polstereinlagen einen "festen" Kunststoffprotektor ersetzen? 

Was ich bei der BP7850 interessant finde, sind die Polster im Rippenbereich. Die vermisse ich bei vielen anderen Hemden.


----------

